

Ask HN: How does the average user browse? - instakill

I've been wondering - how do people browse the internet in terms of the websites they visit as well as the amount of websites they visit each day. I very well can't extrapolate from myself because I'm not the average user (300+ daily RSS feeds, introduced to various new sites on HN, Quora, RRW etc.) so I have a high churn rate for websites.<p>The average Joe, IIRC, has 4-7 core websites that they will visit with each browsing session, and because they don't go through as much online estate as someone like me or you, they're more likely to discard or be ADD-like to pointless, entertaining start-up sites. Do you think this assumption has any substance?
======
profitbaron
Here are some statistics about this September 2009:
[http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/top-u-s-
we...](http://blog.nielsen.com/nielsenwire/online_mobile/top-u-s-web-brands-
and-parent-companies-for-september-2009/)

